# Fall 2005 Season Premieres



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

_All times are EST_

*Monday, Aug. 29*
8:00 PM Prison Break (series premiere, two-hours) FOX

*Monday, Sept. 5*
8:00 PM Prison Break (time period premiere) FOX

*Thursday, Sept. 8*
8:00 PM The O.C. FOX
9:00 PM Reunion FOX

*Friday, Sept. 9*
8:00 PM WWE Smackdown UPN

*Saturday, Sept. 10*
8:00 PM Cops FOX
9:00 PM America's Most Wanted: America Fights Back FOX

*Sunday, Sept. 11*
8:00 PM The Simpsons FOX
8:30 PM The War at Home FOX
9:00 PM Family Guy FOX
9:30 PM American Dad FOX

*Monday, Sept. 12*
8:00 PM Wife Swap ABC 

*Tuesday, Sept. 13*
8:00 PM Bones FOX
8:00 PM The Biggest Loser (90-minute premiere) NBC
8:00 PM Gilmore Girls WB
9:00 PM House FOX 
9:00 PM Supernatural WB

*Wednesday, Sept. 14*
9:00 PM Head Cases FOX

*Thursday, Sept. 15*
8:00 PM Survivor: Guatemala CBS

*Friday, Sept. 16*
8:00 PM What I Like About You WB
8:30 PM Twins WB 
9:00 PM THRESHOLD (two-hour series premiere) CBS 
9:00 PM Reba WB
9:30 PM Living With Fran WB

*Saturday, Sept. 17*
11:00 PM MADtv FOX

*Sunday, Sept. 18*
7:30 PM King of the Hill FOX
8:00 PM 57th Annual Primetime Emmy Awards CBS 

*Monday, Sept. 19*
8:00 PM The King of Queens CBS
8:00 PM Arrested Development FOX
8:00 PM Surface NBC
8:00 PM One on One Season Premiere UPN 
8:00 PM 7th Heaven WB 
8:30 PM How I Met Your Mother (series debut) CBS
8:30 PM Kitchen Confidential FOX 
8:30 PM All of Us Season Premiere (New Time) UPN
9:00 PM Two and a Half Men CBS
9:00 PM Las Vegas NBC
9:00 PM Girlfriends Season Premiere UPN
9:00 PM Just Legal WB 
9:30 PM Out Of Practice (series debut) CBS
9:30 PM Half & Half Season Premiere UPN
10:00 PM CSI: Miami CBS
10:00 PM Medium NBC

*Tuesday, Sept. 20*
8:00 PM According to Jim (one hour season premiere) ABC 
8:00 PM NCIS CBS
9:00 PM Big Brother 6 (finale) CBS
9:00 PM My Name Is Earl NBC 
9:30 PM The Office NBC 
10:00 PM Rock Star: INXS (finale) CBS
10:00 PM Law & Order: Special Victims Unit NBC

*Wednesday, Sept. 21*
8:00 PM Still Standing CBS 
8:00 PM The Apprentice: Martha Stewart NBC
8:00 PM America's Next Top Model Cycle 5 Premiere UPN
8:30 PM Yes, Dear CBS
9:00 PM Lost ABC
9:00 PM E-Ring NBC
10:00 PM Invasion ABC 
10:00 PM CSI: NY CBS
10:00 PM Law & Order NBC 

*Thursday, Sept. 22*
8:00 PM Joey (special 1-hour premiere) NBC
8:00 PM Everybody Hates Chris Series Premiere UPN
8:30 PM Eve Season Premiere (New Time) UPN
9:00 PM CSI: Crime Scene Investigation CBS 
9:00 PM The Apprentice NBC 
9:00 PM CUTS Season Premiere (New Time) UPN 
9:30 PM Love, Inc. Series Premiere UPN 
10:00 PM ER NBC
10:00 PM Criminal Minds (series debut) CBS

*Friday, Sept. 23*
8:00 PM Supernanny ABC 
8:00 PM Ghost Whisperer (series debut) CBS
8:00 PM The Bernie Mac Show FOX
8:00 PM Dateline NBC
8:30 PM Malcolm in the Middle FOX 
9:00 PM Hope & Faith (one hour season premiere) ABC
9:00 PM Threshold (time period debut) CBS
9:00 PM Killer Instinct (formerly titled "The Gate") FOX 
9:00 PM Three Wishes NBC 
10:00 PM Numb3rs CBS
10:00 PM Inconceivable NBC

*Saturday, Sept. 24*
8:00 PMNBC Movie NBC
10:00 PM 48 Hours Mystery CBS

*Sunday, Sept. 25*
7:00 PM Extreme Makeover: Home Edition (two-hour season premiere) ABC
7:00 PM 60 Minutes CBS
7:00 PM Dateline NBC
8:00 PM Cold Case CBS
8:00 PM The West Wing NBC 
8:00 PM Charmed WB
9:00 PM Desperate Housewives ABC
9:00 PM CBS Sunday Movie (Martha Behind Bars) CBS
9:00 PM Law & Order: Criminal Intent NBC
9:00 PM Blue Collar TV WB 
10:00 PM Grey's Anatomy ABC 
10:00 PM Crossing Jordan NBC

*Tuesday, Sept. 27*
8:00 PM Encore Presentation of America's Next Top Model UPN
9:00 PM Commander In Chief ABC 
9:00 PM The Amazing Race Family Edition CBS
9:00 PM Sex, Love & Secrets Series Premiere UPN
10:00 PM Boston Legal ABC 

*Wednesday, Sept. 28*
8:00 PM George Lopez (one-hour season premiere) ABC 
9:00 PM Criminal Minds (time period premiere) CBS
9:00 PM Veronica Mars Season Premiere UPN

*Thursday, Sept. 29*
8:00 PM Alias ABC 
8:00 PM Smallville WB 
8:30 PM Will & Grace (live episode) NBC
9:00 PM Night Stalker ABC 
9:00 PM Everwood WB 
10:00 PM Without A Trace CBS 

*Sunday, Oct. 2*
7:00 PM America's Funniest Home Videos ABC

*Tuesday, Oct. 4*
8:30 PM Rodney ABC
10:00 PM Close to Home (series debut) CBS

*Wednesday, Oct. 5*
8:00 PM One Tree Hill WB
8:30 PM Freddie ABC 
9:00 PM Related WB

*Friday, Oct. 7*
9:30 PM Hot Properties ABC

*Sunday, Nov. 13 *
9:00 PM Saturday Night Live: The '80s NBC 

*Sunday, Nov. 20* 
8:00 PM The Poseidon Adventure NBC 

*Wednesday, Nov. 23*
9:00 PM Faith Hill music special NBC

*Sat-Sun, Nov. 27-28 *
9:00 PM 10.5: Apocalypse NBC

_All times are EST_

As always&#8230;. use at your own risk! I've compiled this info from several different sources, and it should be mostly accurate, but I would advise double checking any life or death programming  you can't afford to miss before you go setting your DVRs! 

Please post any errors, changes, and additions. I will update as we go.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks. I've been working on the calendar, and will be making the appropriate changes.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow!! What a terrific resource. Thanks for taking the time to put this all together. this is very helpful.

John


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks JB!


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

JM Anthony said:


> Wow!! What a terrific resource. Thanks for taking the time to put this all together. this is very helpful.
> 
> John


Ditto


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

Great job. 

Anyone notice that CBS treats their Monday and Wednesday comedies as interchangeable - moving King of Queens, Still Standing and Yes Dear freely between the two nights?


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Fox has apparently learned that starting its season after baseball's endless playoffs has be an exercise in stupidity, giving everyone else a two month head start.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Has 24 shown up on anyone's radar yet?

When is the S4 DVD hitting the shelves @ wally world?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

There is no release date announced for season four boxset.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Nick said:


> Has 24 shown up on anyone's radar yet?


I was at Best Buy last night and saw a sticker on the boxed set of 24 Season 3:

24 Season 5 premieres on January 9, 2006. That's a Monday, so they probably have 2 hours on Monday, another 2 on Tuesday, then it goes to 1 hour episodes every Tuesdays after that.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks to JBKing's help, practically all of the season premieres are now on DBSTalk's Calendar.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

NBC moved the West Wing to Sunday???? Sunday???? Are they out of their cotton picking heads? SUNDAY???? I guess this is the last season for that show. Whenever NBC moves a great show with faltering ratings to another day, especially Sundays or Fridays, it is the death of the show within 1 season.  I hope the trend does not continue.

BTW, this is the first TV season in 19 years not to have a Star Trek series. Not that it's a bad thing. But just as Enterprise was becoming watchable, they pulled the plug on the entire franchise.

See ya
Tony


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Malcolm in the Middle has been pushed back from 9/23 to 9/30.
Bernie Mac gets a 1-hour premier on 9/23.
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20050826fox02


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Whateer happened to a Fox show called "Hitched"? I thought I read it was part of the new season.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

airpolgas said:


> I was at Best Buy last night and saw a sticker on the boxed set of 24 Season 3:
> 
> 24 Season 5 premieres on January 9, 2006. That's a Monday, so they probably have 2 hours on Monday, another 2 on Tuesday, then it goes to 1 hour episodes every Tuesdays after that.


http://www.thedigitalbits.com/mytwocentsa108.html#24

The next 24 box set will release in December. Exact date hasn't been set yet, but expect an announcement soon....


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It's official. 24-Season Four will be released on December 6th.


----------



## rathergood (Jul 29, 2003)

What about SCRUBS?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Scrubs is due back mid-season.


----------

